# Exposure to new buck can it cause. . .



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Exposing bred does to a new buck, will this often cause the doe to reabsorb the fetus? 

I asked for the service memo from the person I bought my does from and she said not until they have kidding because they could reabsorb the fetus because they are exposed to another buck. Which frankly makes me a little upset because it was her idea that keep the buck with them. If she said that there was a chance they would reabsorb the fetuses because another buck was present I would have kept him apart. 

BTW he was been with them for a week. Should I remove him now, or is the damage done?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have not heard of that before.???....... When you first put a doe in with a buck .he will ask the doe can I..? what what............ He will ask for a little while and when she says no.......... he will leave her alone........................ If the doe is far along in pregnancy I wouldn't have them in with the doe though................. You only had them in together for a week no damage done.. but no I have never heard of that..............................

Has anyone else??????????? :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, never heard of it....how far along are they? Really unless they miscarry and have shown a heat, he'll leave them alone, but ANY buck is gonna want to "play" and they will continue to pester the doe til they either give up or the doe gives in...a heat. Never heard of a doe miscarrying because they were exposed to a different buck. I had 2 here last breeding season and I know who sired what kids....and even though the one not the sire was around, I had healthy births.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I havent heard of that before, you know it doesn't sound like the breeder was knowledgeable or responsible, not to be rude of anything.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay maybe I read it too quickly. It says something to the effect that in case they were to absorb and since the Maz is there he could breed them.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Have never heard of that one.

If she bred the does for you she owes you the service memo. 

Obviously if the does supposedly 'reabsorb the fetus' you wouldn't need it, but all it is a piece of paper for her to fill out. Your buck should leave them alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I asked for the service memo from the person I bought my does from and she said not until they have kidding because they could reabsorb the fetus because they are exposed to another buck.


 The lady needs to give you the service memo,,it is only right.......even if your does have kids or not..................for some reason..........she is making up a bull-%%^&*@#%..... story and does not want to give you something that is rightfully yours.............


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That's like my arab's papers---- the lady said she had to 'look' for them and she'd get back to me . . .haha, joke . . . months went by I finally started calling her every week bugging her . . . and she wired her phone so she knew when I called so she wouldn't answer. I do not like people like that . . . . :hair: when you hear something you think is fishy, tell em in their face, you want it now . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't either!!! we have bred our does and then a few months later, put a buck in with them to make sure they are bred- we just write down who wasn't bred to the other buck, and who is bred to the new buck- they have never absorbed a fetus!!! that is ridiculous!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I honestly don't think that is possible. 

Think about this...If in the wild, say an antelope herd....doe's are pregnant out there and they are exposed to MANY different bucks, when they come to a different buck they don't just absorb the fetus when he tries to have his way. Also, a buck is going to know that the doe doesn't want anything to do w/ him and they usually understand and don't bother them to much.

Now aborting is possible when trama is caused to the doe etc. I know horses will SOMETIMES absorb a fetus, but extremely early in the pregnancy and not due to stallions trying to breed her, but due to nutritional problems, trama, etc.

Sounds to me like she's trying to make some kind of stupid excuse. I honestly would make sure you get those memos and soon! That's not how it works. When you breed the goat you're supposed to give the memo when the breeding is finished, not when the kids are born. She's being extremely unreasonable. 

What are your options here? Will she give them to you,,,will you have problems? What exactly is the situation?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I don't want to burn any bridges so I will just wait. It seemed a little funny to me because if she writes down the date she bred them and then the kids are born 6 or 7 months later it would be obvious that they were not from her bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe she knows they're not bred???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i've only heard of that with pigs


BS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> BS!


 :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I think she knows they aren't bred, and doesn't want to give you a memo for that reason. we sell all of our possibly bred does with a memo-just in case they do kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto....................It is on the back of the ABGA registration,,I do not know about other associations but......................it should be filled out if exposed to a buck........or a memo should be filled out......... but .....yes I feel she ............is hiding something............... :roll:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

HOw soon can you do the pooch test?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I bought a bred doe...the agreement was no bucklings would be registered...but she gave me 3 doe memos, I used the one I needed and just tossed the others...it's just a piece of paper you can download off the website in like a minute! She should give you at least a couple for the doelings, did you have a agreement that the bucks would be wethers?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

No there was no agreement about bucks, I don't really understand why that would matter anyway. Some people are so controlling. Oh well. I will have to just wait and see. 

My only problem is that the service memo says the owner of the buck needs to sign it.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes they HAVE to sign it- or the kids can't be registered


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Ok- forgive my possibly stupid newbie reply 

Is it possible she won't give you the memo because she had multiple bucks in with this doe, and is waiting to see the kids to figure out which one the father is? The only other thing I thought of was that there is something about your doe that makes her NOT want the father's name anywhere near the offspring. 

The scary part is, does this mean when your doe kids she's going to say the babies MUST be from your buck, even though she knows better?

I don't have a clue about the paperwork, honestly. But if she really did sell you a bred doe, that's the only thing I can think of that she could be holding back about.

The reabsorb thing to me sounds like a load of BS to me too. I've done a ton of reading on a ton of websites.. and have a few books. Never run across a warning about THAT.

Meghan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No there was no agreement about bucks, I don't really understand why that would matter anyway


 No......... it shouldn't matter if it is wether ,buck, doe or even a ...........................mouse............

oh well................... I guess that would matter :shrug: LOL..... But you will have to get her to sign it because she is the owner of the buck and just like heathersboers said ....you will NOT .be able to register anything unless you have that important memo and signature........I have no Idea if you could call the association and ask if anything can be done to get her to give you the memo,,but it wouldn't hurt to call and ask at the least?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

QotL.......You may be right...................?



she still should get the memo,,if there is a question about ..who's the daddy there is a "DNA" test that can be done ...........this will tell "WHO"S THE DADDY" and at least she will have the memo in hand when she needs them................. The breeder has no excuse........ to not give them to her..........


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Just to keep the above from happening to me, (I'm going to get my goats next weekend) what should I request from the buyer before I hand over the cash . He told me I can register the kids under my herdname. Give me a list people! Don't want a mess on my hands. Thankx, Talitha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

registration papers filled out and signed ..if exposed to buck it should be filled in by breeder..it is probably on the back of the registration papers ..if not .................get a breeding memo from the breeder....
the buck name and registration number........should be filled in......and signed..


If not registered yet.......... get a registration form ..filled out and signed.....If it is a mature doe that was exposed to buck......... get a breeding memo filled out and signed by breeder...........



Very important ...........do not forget your goat .........LOL

If someone else has any other idea's feel free to add..........


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe, I will try to forget the goats . . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Just to keep the above from happening to me, (I'm going to get my goats next weekend) what should I request from the buyer before I hand over the cash . He told me I can register the kids under my herdname. Give me a list people! Don't want a mess on my hands. Thankx, Talitha


Go to this post below to answer the question .....Sonrise Farm made a new post for it.........

Getting my Goats---what do paperwork do I need?

..........


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hehe, I will try to forget the goats . . . .


 :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

QotL: That definately could be why. Good thinking!

About the doe kid only memo, some breeders don't want the next owner to be selling bucklings from that particular breeding. If they don't think that cross will produce a good breeding buck, but the next owner thinks it is, then the person who did the stud service will have their buck's name on the buckling's papers....and the stud service person doesn't like that breeding and doesn't think the buckling is buck quality, then there ya go. A lot breeders put A LOT of time and observation into the buck prospects before they sell them as bucks. Whew...does that make sense???


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Is this a good breeder you purchased these goats from? One who is still breeding? If so, I'm more likely to trust that she would send the breeding memo when the doe kids. If not, then that worries me.

We sold a doe that we didn't think was bred, she turned out to be, so I sent the new owner the breeding memo, but I guess not everyone is as honest as we are. . . . . 

Just ask nicely for the breeding memos. I just ask for them to sign it and put the buck's name/reg. number and I fill in the rest. I just tell people that I am very picky when it comes to paperwork (and I am!) that usually speeds things along. . . .  Hopefully. . . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes she does breed and she has some good quality goats. The does were hand bred and one she put in a pen with just the buck I wanted. I trust her, but I guess it is not mutual. 

I understand that breeders but a lot of thought into who they want to breed with whom, but really if you are selling does and allowing the buyer to breed to the buck of their choice from your herd, you need to not be so controlling of the offspring. It is out of your hands. If you don't want your buck siring other bucks then don't sell breedings. 

toth boer goats: I sure hope I don't a mouse. lol

She gave me a deal on the does and breeding. I hope that part of the deal was that she just would not give me the service memo. She said that she would help me with all the paper work, but when I went to pick up the goats she was in a hurry and helped get the goats in the car then went and spent about 10 min finding the paper work and just handed it all to me. The car was starting to smell like buck when she got out there so we just left with out looking everything over. Dumb on my part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth boer goats: I sure hope I don't a mouse. lol


 :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I find that interesting too. . . . . if she didn't want them bred to a certain buck then she should have just told you that you can only pick from these bucks. . . . Maybe she was just super busy and didn't want to think about filling out more papers?? I'm sure it will all work out okay.

I understand why some breeders give doe-only service memos, that makes total sense to me. There are a lot of does out there which bucklings should not be sold from. So, that makes sense. We want to fix breeds and breed "up" not "down".  If that makes sense. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well said Olivia...I think it makes perfect sense also. I don't think they're trying to be controlling when they do a doe only memo, they're being responsible.


----------

